# What happened to the stock exchange when inflation rose above 3%?



## daytradeprofit (21 March 2017)

As you probably know those tracks, I basically used to analyze the technical point markets,

But this time, I will also try to give emphasis, number of warning signs that appear in markets from the economic side, and not only technical

I wrote a post earlier this year and last year I raised the scenario of creating new records in Stock Exchanges and it happened
ll split this subject into two parts, this article will be on the economic side, while the next one will be more technical.





You know The Holy Trinity:


CREDIT + RATE + INFLATION = MARKETS

Up           Up          Up                =     DOWN



The impact of these three factors on the economy, not the short term, is choking, or alternatively a Lack of liquidity and recession


----------



## daytradeprofit (27 March 2017)

*What next .....*
If we compare the moves to 98-99 again, then it is quite possible that we have a reduction here for the purpose of immigration, the burden of proof is on the price, of course

Currently, the situation is as follows:
As long as the DJI index is below the 20830 + area, the short trend is downward declines
from looking at the price on the graph you can see a number of things

_there were
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 high sales volumes last week_

*Support and resistance levels:*
The resistance, as I said, is in area 20830
Support - there are a number of areas: 20430 20100 and 19800 and the most important is the level of 19600 points


----------



## daytradeprofit (6 April 2017)

*How will the markets react to NFP after high expectations*
*esterday The rally in the markets reversed toward closing
Dowjones surged initially on strong ADP employment and reached high . But the index then reversed to close down, The hawkish FOMC minutes are seen as a factor weighing on sentiments. But more importantly, House speaker Paul Ryan's comments on tax reform further reduced market confidence on US President Donald Trump's ability to implement what he promised is the same story as Obama care ....?
The NFP report  tomorrow may signal American employers created 174,000 jobs last month, while unemployment stood at 4.7 percent

Today  President Xi Jinping of China will meet with   President Trump, If the meeting ends with the same awkward press conference as the one held with German Chancellor Merkel, the markets won't be happy and risk appetite could suffer

Time will tell, meanwhile let's focus on the charts:*
*Support and resistance levels:
The resistance, as I said, is in area 20830+_
Support - there are a number of areas: 20430 20100 and 19800 and the most important is the level of 19600 points
	

		
			
		

		
	




*


----------

